
Show HN: LED Me Know: LED Notifications for Tests Using Node and Arduino - Copperstone
http://blog.johnnycopperstone.me/led-me-know/
======
tlow
In the early days of Socialcast, I built what I called the "pinging wall"
which was a bunch of RGB leds inside of ping pong balls and mounted on the
wall, each employee had their own ball. Using the arduino ethernet shield, the
arduino would poll our internal deployment of our own software, basically an
internal company newstream and the pinging wall would indicate whether varying
levels of red, yellow and green to indicate whether you had messages or
@mentions and be green when you were active on the activity stream.

------
joezydeco
So whatever happened to the blink(1) Kickstarter that was doing the same
thing? Does anyone have one?

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thingm/blink1-the-
usb-r...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thingm/blink1-the-usb-rgb-led)

~~~
Copperstone
Amazing, that's actually what I wanted. Didn't know that existed.

------
poseid
next steps: use an arduino nano with an HC-06 bluetooth dongle to remove that
cable. Also, another step might be using an ESP8266 and make a webserver out
of it (maybe some links to get you started here:
[http://embeddednodejs.com/chapters.html](http://embeddednodejs.com/chapters.html)
)

~~~
Copperstone
Thanks, not a bad idea. I'd love to have it connected to loads of other
things, like CI builds, err logs potentially.

------
danellis
I have LIFX bulbs in my home office. This has inspired me to try something a
little more dramatic.

------
poseid
nice btw!

~~~
Copperstone
Cheers :)

